# Shifter cable recall... firsthand experience



## AKDejaVu (Jul 17, 2002)

I saw the recall notification 1 month ago. A dealership was about to start up here in Portland pending the completion of their showroom that had been scheduled to be completed in April. I drive by the dealership every day on the way to work and have always made it a point to check on the progress.

Today, when I went by Rasmussen BMW, they had Minis in the showroom. They'd finally started up the Mini dealership/service department. I made it a point to get off work early to stop in and schedule a time to have the recall work done.

I stopped and filled the tank and washed the car after getting out of work an hour early. I was cruising down 26 at about 65 when I downshifted into 4th to prepare for some minor slowing ahead. Imagine my suprise when the car did not go into 4th, nor 5th, nor any other gear. I pulled over to the side of the road and issued my customary curse to Mr. Murphy and his fricking law.

I had the dubious honor of being the first mini towed into the mini dealership since they opened. I'll get the car back tomorrow.

AKDejaVu


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

First year models are known for bugs. Saw one on the way to work today, seriously thinking of a second car next year if employment is still looking up.


----------



## AKDejaVu (Jul 17, 2002)

Ya, I knew about the issue but had put off getting it fixed since I didn't want to drive to Tacoma to have the work done.

This is the 1st year with a new car with all new running gear. I expect these types of things to happen as they learn of the few things they overlooked.

I had a 96 Caravan (first year of new bodystyle) that was in and out of the shop for recall, tsb and other issues for half of the first year I owned it.

This situation is funny because of the timing. If it'd happend a month ago, I would have had the car towed to Tacoma for repair. So I'm lucky in that regard. The car broke down on the way to have that specific item fixed... so I'm unlucky in that regard.

I just find the whole thing packed with irony. 

AKDejaVu


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

AKDejaVu said:


> *
> 
> I just find the whole thing packed with irony.
> 
> AKDejaVu *


 Well, even though you know my opinion of ya, I'd still open my door to ya if you needed a couch to crash on, I live 8 miles from that Mini Dealership.


----------



## Crummey2M4 (Sep 10, 2002)

I dont reckon Bimer has a lot of expereance building cars with FWD transaxle with cable shift
Ceavat Empter


----------



## AKDejaVu (Jul 17, 2002)

No need to defend anyone. The defect itself was relatively small... and experienced or not, this is the best handling (no traction control) FWD cars I've ever driven. They may be new to FWD, but they've learned as much as they could from other companies experiences.

This is a brand new model. To be honest, I expected more glitches to surface.

AKDejaVu


----------

